# My Dog smells like her food.



## clockcycle (Dec 22, 2008)

If some have followed my personal/progression (training).. you'll notice I went threw some foods, checking to see which of the "better" foods my dog preferred..

Anyways, now my issue with some of the foods, and the one she is currently enjoying, is that the dog smells like the food. Her Paws, breath and skin itself.

She is currently eating Blue Buffalo and seems to smell VERY "dogie". While enjoying her Solid Gold samples, I didn't notice any "strong" smells from her, other than her breath, after having a nice feast on her hind side..

Anyone else experience this with BB or notice it or lack of, with other of the "better" foods?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Both of my dogs eat Natural Balance and neither smell like their food. My girl has "fish breath" and 1 tsp of chopped parsley with each of her meals has taken that away. Not sure if that would help your dog or not.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i feed blue wilderness mixed with evo and my dog has no scent at all...not even a doggie smell i think thats because hes an indoor dog. no smell from his body or even breath. i just started brushing his teeth even


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good point. Try adding a little fresh parsley and see if that helps. Could be a detoxing thing too. I know most dogs go through changes when the switch foods and going from Beneful to BB is a pretty big switch.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Our dogs are both on Blue Buffalo & don't smell like their food. Our female has nasty breath, but if we remember to get fresh parsley (dried doesn't work as well) and put it in her food - it improves greatly. Our male's feet smell like, well, feet. But we don't worry about that....


----------



## clockcycle (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha:tongue: Thanks good tips. It seems it's a transition thing, as she is smelling a lot less now.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay less doggy smell is good!


----------

